
A Federal Judge Just Issued a Stay Against Donald Trump's “Muslim Ban” - fahimulhaq
http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2017/01/muslim-ban-federal-court
======
bdcravens
"The stay is temporary and a court will have to decide whether to make it
permanent at a later date—and it only affects people who have already arrived
in the United States—but for now, people will not be deported because of
Trump's executive order"

Only covers part of the ban; those who have not yet arrived from those
countries will not be allowed in.

